# UFO behind wind turbine mangling?



## v2 (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## gijive (Jan 8, 2009)

I recon it flew to near the sun!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 9, 2009)

Actually what happened was.....,

An RAF CH47 Chinook Mk3 was out on exercise, saw the big blades on the turbine and fancied a quick sh*g


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd hate to see the condition of any airplane that did that!!!!

"Can't find the missing third blade". Dang. Those things are effin' HUGE!!!!! Not easy to just "lose" one...


----------



## Geedee (Jan 9, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> "Can't find the missing third blade". Dang. Those things are effin' HUGE!!!!! Not easy to just "lose" one...




Probably on a well known internet auction site by now !


----------



## fly boy (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah ebay or somthing


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 18, 2009)

And here's what "they" didn't want you to see!


----------



## Captain Dunsel (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey, isn't balsa used in those turbine blades? Go look for someone building a quarter-scale model of the Spruce Goose 

CD


----------



## Geedee (Jan 18, 2009)

Dude...those turbine blades are so false !!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 18, 2009)

Heh...does that UFO have a Luftwaffe cross on the side of it?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 18, 2009)

lol RA, yep it sure does...

It's a Dornier Do-STRA (Haunebu II)


----------



## Rasenpfeil (Jan 19, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> lol RA, yep it sure does...
> 
> It's a Dornier Do-STRA (Haunebu II)



LMAO!! leave it to you Davie.... what brand of coffee you been drinkin lately anyway?


----------

